# Help wanted, enquire within



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm working on a commercial project that is 40k/warhammer/ other general miniatures related and am in need of a Graphic Designer who can draw the images that I have in my head. The sorts of things I am looking to produce are symbols/icons and so forth.

I will be attempting to fund the project via the crowd funding sites that are around at the moment. Any contributors will be paid a one off fee and then an ongoing royalty.

If you're interested I'd love to hear from you and see some of your work.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Now now, not all at once !

..... anybody?


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm working on a commercial project that is 40k/warhammer/ other general miniatures related and am in need of a Graphic Designer who can draw the images that I have in my head. The sorts of things I am looking to produce are symbols/icons and so forth.
> 
> ...


Sorry to pour cold water on your enthusiasm but don't you think there are copyright issues with your idea?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

mal310 said:


> Sorry to pour cold water on your enthusiasm but don't you think there are copyright issues with your idea?


Only if I use copyright images, which I won't


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Sup! I am doing product design at uni, and did them through school too as well as fine art a level I have a wacom tablet and everything needed if you want me to send some of my work gimme your email and see what you think


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

You have my interest on this if its still needed.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sure is mate, not a lot of takers at the moment.


----------

